# Lufthansa and bikes - any experience



## 400bhp (28 Feb 2013)

Peeps

I'm off to Germany for a week in May.

The bike policy with the airline is as follows:

_If you want to take a bicycle with you on Lufthansa flights, please note the following advice: the bicycle does not have to be packaged; handlebars and pedals do not need to be turned or dismantled; nor does the air need to be taken out of the tyres. Unfortunately, electric bicycles cannot be carried on aircraft. Please register your bicycle with us by calling +49 (0)69 - 86 799 799, preferably when booking your flight, so that we can check whether there is sufficient capacity for you to take it on board and you can receive information about differing regulations with partner airlines._

Sounds pretty good but I'd be interested in any experiences.


----------



## rockyraccoon (1 Mar 2013)

I suggest you to print off any information and take it with you. I know cases in which people read something on the airline website and when they got to check in it was different. So take it with you as backup. Also give them a ring to check whether the info on website is up to date. Keep a note about when you called and who you spoke to. However because you need to register it before I can not see any problem..


----------



## 400bhp (1 Mar 2013)

Thanks.
I'm taking an educated guess here but the info suggests they essentially wheel the bike into the hold and wheel off, rather than your bike being thrown about with all the other luggage?

I wasn't going to take my bike as initially I was looking to book with another airline where you had to wrap it up, but the lufthansa option looks reasonable.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Mar 2013)

I would still be tempted by buying a bike box, the state some luggage gets in to not sure I would fancy by bike being tossed around.

Padded bike bags go for around £49 and you can get a Bike Clam shell box for around £149. I only know as I was lookingin to maybe going to Spain this year but the deal relies on me taking my bike!


----------



## Chris S (1 Mar 2013)

LOCO said:


> Padded bike bags go for around £49 and you can get a Bike Clam shell box for around £149.


 
At that price it would be cheaper to just hire a bike once you've got there.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Mar 2013)

Chris S said:


> At that price it would be cheaper to just hire a bike once you've got there.


 
Nope


----------



## 400bhp (1 Mar 2013)

LOCO said:


> I would still be tempted by buying a bike box, the state some luggage gets in to not sure I would fancy by bike being tossed around.


 
Not sure about that. If they tell you specifically not to turn handlebars/deflate tyres/turn pedals it suggests to me (as I alluded to earlier) that they wheel your bike on and off the plane.

Turn up with the bike in a box and you'll have to check it in with the rest of the luggage.

Has anyone had actual experience of Lufthansa?


----------



## Globalti (1 Mar 2013)

All very well intentioned and may work within Germany but could the baggage handlers be trusted to handle bikes the Luftie way? Not in the UK and even less on arrival in foreign-land.


----------



## Amanda P (1 Mar 2013)

Not sure I agree with that.

My usual approach is to pad the frame tubes (foam pipe lagging is brilliant for this), remove the pedals and remove the rear mech and cable-tie it to the chainstay, and carry a plastic bike bag. Otherwise I keep the bike rolling until I check it in.

A full-size touring bike with the wheels on won't go through most X-ray machines, so usually has to be manually inspected and swabbed to check it's not a bomb. That's easier if it's not packaged.

Almost invariably, whatever the airline might say, the guys that come to take it from me will say they'd much rather wheel it around than have to lift it and carry it, so it stays rolling and the bag stays rolled up on the rack. If they really want the bars turned, or the tyres let down, I can do it there and then (checking in in plenty of time is a good policy anyway!)

So far, it's worked very smoothly with BA, KLM, Swiss, Iberia.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Mar 2013)

So, no-one has experience of Lufthansa then.


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2013)

As a minimum if you are doing this, at least put pipe lagging round the tubes to protect the paint !

I 've only ever flown once with the bike, but it was in a bike bag. The idiots lost both bikes in Lanzarote, we missed our coach, then the last possible coach almost refused to take the bikes as they 'might' damage others luggage. FFS. Then we had to keep a wad of cash spare in case the same happened on the return and we'd be told to take a taxi. The bikes were specifically mentioned when we booked the holiday.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Mar 2013)

So Fossy you have not flown with a bike with Lufthansa either!


----------



## Chris S (1 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> Nope


How much would it cost to a hire a bike for a week in Germany?


----------



## rockyraccoon (1 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> So, no-one has experience of Lufthansa then.


 
Nope


----------



## 400bhp (1 Mar 2013)

Chris S said:


> How much would it cost to a hire a bike for a week in Germany?


 
About as much as that for a road bike.


----------



## Chris S (1 Mar 2013)

According to this site it's between 8 and 12 euro a day - you could probably a hire a bike for about £70 a week. That's about half the price of a Bike Clam shell box and it would be a lot less bother.
http://www.danube-cycle-path.com/germany-bike-rentals.html


----------



## 400bhp (1 Mar 2013)

Chris S said:


> According to this site it's between 8 and 12 euro a day - you could probably a hire a bike for about £70 a week. That's about half the price of a Bike Clam shell box and it would be a lot less bother.
> http://www.danube-cycle-path.com/germany-bike-rentals.html


 
I said road bike, for me means something that I can do 70-100 miles a day on in comfort and speed.

Not some noddy bike.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> I said road bike, for me means something that I can do 70-100 miles a day on in comfort and speed.
> 
> Not some noddy bike.


oh I don't know can just see you on this


----------



## Cycleops (2 Mar 2013)

Have you seen baggage handlers at work? I would box it up well if I were you.


----------



## Chris S (2 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> I said road bike, for me means something that I can do 70-100 miles a day on in comfort and speed.


By the end of the week you'd be 700 miles from the airport!


----------



## 400bhp (2 Mar 2013)

Chris S said:


> By the end of the week you'd be 700 miles from the airport!


 
Haven't you heard of a loop


----------



## grahamb11 (17 Sep 2013)

I travelled with Lufthansa with my bike several years ago and they operated this policy then. They handled it fine without any problems. It also meant I could cycle to Heathrow as I live nearby. I could also cycle from the destination airport without fiddling around with the bike. It seems to me this is the only sensible baggage policy with bikes, as if you're going touring and box it up you have to find somewhere to park the box while you go onward to your destination, or you find yourself carting it around on trains - often not a convenient process. 
I have never found a bike bag which was a reasonable price which fitted my bike without almost dismantling it, something I don't like doing very much in places where I don't have a lot of tools with me. Mine in a sort of indestructible touring bike and will take knocks, though wheels will always be ready to buckle if a heavy case is dumped on them.
I have also hired a bike in Germany. No big problem with this but they seem mostly to have 'City Bikes' on hire. Prices seem to be from around 10 Euros a day. In 'cycling' areas like Munster it seems most bike shops will hire you something, some at even less.
I wish other airlines were as laidback about it as Lufthansa. A quick run through the various airlines policies indicate that there is little logic or reason behind their policies except Ryanair, of course, who just regard it as another way of lifting money from your wallet.


----------



## sazzaa (18 Sep 2013)

Can't say I've used flown with a bike using Lufthansa, but I can say that their customer service is excellent and staff in general are super helpful compared to some other airlines...


----------



## Debade (6 Feb 2015)

My DW and I are planning a North Sea tour this July/August. We have done lots of touring in USA and Canada but not Europe. We are beginning to look at flights and saw you post about Lufthansa roll on/off bike program. That looks like something we would be interested. Did you ultimately do that and if so, what was your experience? Thanks


----------



## 400bhp (6 Feb 2015)

Debade said:


> My DW and I are planning a North Sea tour this July/August. We have done lots of touring in USA and Canada but not Europe. We are beginning to look at flights and saw you post about Lufthansa roll on/off bike program. That looks like something we would be interested. Did you ultimately do that and if so, what was your experience? Thanks



Hi, no in the end I put my bike in a box. Well, my daughter's bike was in a box as I borrowed a bike whilst I was abroad.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2015)

Debade said:


> My DW and I are planning a North Sea tour this July/August. We have done lots of touring in USA and Canada but not Europe. We are beginning to look at flights and saw you post about Lufthansa roll on/off bike program. That looks like something we would be interested. Did you ultimately do that and if so, what was your experience? Thanks


See victors thread with regards using BA

*What is a British Airways "recognised bike bag/box"?*


----------



## MrPie (6 Feb 2015)

Flew Aberdeen to Frankenfurter then onwards to Tolouse with Lufthansa to ride the Raid Pyrenean. They were great in every way - no hiccups at all. Recommended.


----------



## mixtetape (8 Aug 2016)

So... very interested in this as we have to make our way back from Frankfurt to London with bikes. @MrPie - did you travel with your bike unpacked? Lufthansa charge a fair bit (50 eur) for bike transport, but if it is fully assembled it would prob be worth it so we can ride home. Any tips or experiences appreciated, this is such a useful thread!


----------



## MrPie (8 Aug 2016)

Bike was bagged up in a purpose built bike bag: wheels off, rear mech detached, seat post removed, pedals off, etc. It was my 'best bike' at the time and didn't want it damaged in any way.


----------



## mixtetape (8 Aug 2016)

MrPie said:


> Bike was bagged up in a purpose built bike bag: wheels off, rear mech detached, seat post removed, pedals off, etc. It was my 'best bike' at the time and didn't want it damaged in any way.



Cheers, much appreciated


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Have you seen baggage handlers at work? I would box it up well if I were you.


We're not all bad!


----------



## Debade (8 Aug 2016)

I did not read all the posts so perhaps someone else also had experience with bikes on Lufthansa. I flew from NYC to Edinburgh/ Copenhagen to NYC in 2015. Overall, great experience but not trouble free. 

1. At NYC airport, the people at the desk were not well trained. We were prepared for this and insisted on a manager. She was not well versed. 20 minutes later, she returned to the counter, I assume after speaking to Lufthansa, understanding the roll on policy. They took our bikes at that point. (Mu understanding is that the airport ticket takers are outsourced and perhaps not trained as well. Especially for something like bikes on planes which does not happen often, I do not believe)
2. We were able to see our bikes at the layover airport from the window. They were in the airport runway moving carts. One had fallen. The other upright. We were concerned they would not make our flight since they were not loaded while we were getting on the plane. They arrived with us, however. 
3. Only problem upon arrival in E was one of the bikes had a damaged fender. It was the bike that had fallen. Perhaps the fall was the caused or it was coincidental. We took pictures and replaced the fender at a LBS. We were refunded the entire amount.
4. From Copenhagen to NYC, bikes arrived with no damage

We have put our bikes on planes and shipped them UPS in the States over the years. Lufthansa was equal or better than those experience which were typically pretty good. 

Let me know if you/others have questions.


----------



## mixtetape (8 Aug 2016)

Thanks @Debade - that's encouraging. 

Am tempted to do it - not least because we leave from Lufthansa's 'home airport', as it were. Still... seems almost _too_ straightforward, so we'll prepare ourselves for some hiccups. And leave extra time at the airport.


----------



## mixtetape (8 Aug 2016)

Yikes, that's scary.

I guess the risk is always there, and I suspect many baggage handlers would be more careful than with a box, so CTC bags/'naked bikes' etc still make sense. Dunno. Will report back after our little tour.


----------



## Debade (8 Aug 2016)

mixtetape said:


> Thanks @Debade - that's encouraging.
> 
> Am tempted to do it - not least because we leave from Lufthansa's 'home airport', as it were. Still... seems almost _too_ straightforward, so we'll prepare ourselves for some hiccups. And leave extra time at the airport.



It was very easy in Copenhagen. We took a bus to the airport the day before so we could put boxes and tape in a locker. We purchased the boxes and tape in Copenhagen. 

The day of our flight, we rode our packed bikes to the airport from our accommodations. Incredibly easy to do there. Packed our boxes at the airport. Rolled our bikes to the counter with our boxes. Got fast and no fret check-in. And went to eat lunch. Exactly how bike travel should be!!


----------



## mixtetape (7 Nov 2017)

So this happened (ages ago now). We delivered the bikes by hand to Lufthansa staff, they rolled them away nicely. When we arrived to the UK I looked out of the plane window to see them being thrown out of the cargo hold onto the buggy. They did deliver the bikes to the baggage hall, by which time my chain was twisted in ways I did not think possible. We did manage to undo that and cycle back from Paddington (the train that isn't heathrow express accepts bikes, which is cool). Still, would definitely not do that again, only because of what happened at this end.


----------



## alicat (7 Nov 2017)

Oh dear, sounds grim.


----------



## mixtetape (8 Nov 2017)

It wasn't too bad, chain was untwisted eventually  worth reporting back tho.


----------

